# how long for black cherry tree to season



## coltfever (Apr 28, 2011)

Had a large wild black cherry tree to fall next to the house early yesterday morning in all the hard wind. Very old tree about 50 feet tall. I am planning on cutting into rounds today and splitting this week-end. I have 4 cord mixture of ash, hickory and locust that I cut back in November. My question is will this Black cherry season enough for 2011/2012 winter ? I going to single roll stack it out in the open all year.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Apr 28, 2011)

Your title is a bit misleading... but I'll bite.

Yes, black cherry seasons very fast. If you can get it split soon it should be great for 11/12 season.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 28, 2011)

There's a good chance if you get it bucked and split now and split it on the smaller side and do a single roll to expose it to as much wind possible you will be able to use it this year . . . may not be ideal, but I'm guessing it will burn OK . . .


----------



## Kenster (Apr 28, 2011)

Thought you were going to ask if it's a good idea to stack your firewood next to the house. (judging by your subject line.)

I would say get after it, split smallish, give it all the exposure you can.  Should be good to go as part of your mix for next winter.


----------



## basswidow (Apr 28, 2011)

Especially if the part of Tenn you live in gets hot and some full sun and a breeze.  You'll be good this year with it and it'll be good wood.  Get it split and stacked !


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 28, 2011)

I would not hesitate to burn it next winter if you get it split and stacked ASAP. Cherry does not have a lot of moisture and gives it up rather quickly.


----------



## midwestcoast (Apr 28, 2011)

Yup, cherry is rather fast to dry. Just don't get cocky & put off splitting it & you'll be fine.


----------



## coltfever (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok thats all I need to know. I got the brush in a pile and wood cut into rounds. At the base of the tree it was 37 inch across. I know its just talk until you can prove with pictures but I am new to the forum and have not figured out how to make my pictures small enough to be posted.


update picture


----------



## Dune (Apr 29, 2011)

Yard score. Nothing better. Worst case burn the cherry last. It will be ready.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 29, 2011)

Ummm. That does not look like a cherry tree.


----------



## Wood Duck (Apr 29, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Ummm. That does not look like a cherry tree.



Post a picture of some twigs and leaves and some closer pictures of the bark and cut face of the wood, and then we'll know for sure.


----------



## coltfever (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok here are more pictures of what I thought was a wild black cherry tree. What do you think ?


----------



## oldspark (Apr 29, 2011)

It looks similar to the cherry we have here.


----------



## Dune (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm calling it cherry till proven wrong.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like black cherry with lots o' lichen.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 30, 2011)

Yup. Those pictures look like cherry. This just goes to show how difficult it can be identifying wood using only pictures.


----------



## barnuba (May 1, 2011)

Cherry!


----------



## firefighterjake (May 2, 2011)

Give them bucked pieces a sniff . . . you'll know for sure if it's cherry then. 

For the record . . . cherry . . . based on the second sets of pics of the leafs and wood.


----------



## Thistle (May 2, 2011)

Definitely Black Cherry.Great stuff in the stove & even better in the smoker underneath some ribs,brisket,or kielbasa ;-)   :coolsmile: Smells great whether you're burning it,splitting it or sawing/shaping it.


----------



## Wood Duck (May 2, 2011)

Black Cherry.


----------

